# New to me John Deere 140H3



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I have finally acquired my grandfathers 140H3. I just bought a house with 5.25 acres and was in need of a lawn mower and he just turned 82 and decided he no longer needs it (he really doesn't, he has a JD 2305 compact with all the bells and whistles and a Toro commercial unit) so he has given it to me. 

It is in great mostly original shape overall. Paint is a little faded but still pretty good. Engine was rebuild a few years ago. I want to clean it up and have it painted, new decals etc here shortly but for now I have some general questions about it......

- What are the problems if any with these tractors? 
- What weight oil is recommended?
- What oil filter will fit it?
- What model snow blower will fit it?
- Where can I get an operator and service manual?

I'll try and get you guys some pics of it here in a few days. I haven't moved into my new house and so the tractor is still in my grandfathers shop.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Well as promised here are some pics of it. The Serial# is 53976M which would make it a late model by my calculations.



























Got a chip and a crack in the nose but not bad compared to what I've seen on other ones.




























No major leaks anywhere. Tranny looks ok, just grime from use.











The tires are ok but a little dry rotted. Wanna get some four or five ribs for the front and some ag tires for the back. the new house is pretty hilly and I worry about these tires on wet grass. Has 23x10.5x12 on the back now. Might bump it up to 26x12x12. Does anybody know if they will fit on factory rims?


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice looking 140....Problems with these tractors virtually none......Engine does not have a oil filter......30wt. oil in engine..... Owners or service manual should be available on line at weekendfreedommachines If you go to 26x12's on the rear you will have mower deck clearance problems. Any 54" snow plow from the 300 series tractors will fit. They sell for 300 to 500 used. Good luck


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I was under the impression the 26x12x12 was the biggest I couild go without problems?


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Mount the 26x12's then post back and let us know how it worked out.......


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been looking for a model 80 cart to go with it. Man are they hard to find!


----------

